# Injured Stray



## ashleighx0

Hi all

Maybe someone could help me out, I work at a restaurant where we have two strays that pretty much live there. (in the wooded area/vacant houses around us) However, they are there all the time, we have named them and have been around over 2 years now. I have come to love both of them and they are so sweet and friendly, you can pet them (if you walk up to them slowly and dont scare them) Anyway, within the last week sometime, I noticed I havent seen one of them as much as the other... well come to find out we saw the one limping around on 3 legs and we are all heartbroken and at a loss of what to do. It is her rear right foot... and it doesnt appear to be like she has been run over (which is what our first instinct was) but getting a closer look at her.....it looks as if it is a bite of some sort. I wanted to take her into the vet to have her checked out, but catching her is an issue. Does anyone have any suggestions on making her feel comfortable or get the healing process started? I read online I can give her Amoxicilin.. what do you think? Ill attach a picture of the injury. We thiink it may be a raccoon, snake, or dog. Wonder why shes missing a little fur? Any help would be great! Thank you


----------



## Marcia

Might be best to take him to a vet! I just don't know what else to tell you. Don't let him suffer though. This has got to be very painful.


----------



## 0tk421

You can try a live trap maybe? They sell em at sporting goods/ hunting stores. Sometimes the city animal control will let you borrow one if you call them up. Doesn't always work with smart cats but worth a try if she won't let you approach her.


----------



## howsefrau32

I would suggest a small dog crate, but big enough for a cat. Put it out, put food in it and ignore it for a day, so the cat can get used to going in there. Hopefully you can get the cat to go in the cage with food and take it to the vet. I have a feral i've been carrying for for a year and this is my worst nightmare, I always wonder what I will do if/when this happens, if they get sick or hurt. This is what I would do. Maybe once you get the kitty in the vet, and looked at they can spay/neuter the kitty, ear tip it so it is known that it is fixed, give it shots? You will be a Godsend for this kitty and greatly cut down on the pet population. I am touched that you are willing to help this kitty.


----------



## howsefrau32

Oh....I just noticed kitty is ear tipped! This means, he/she is fixed! This is good news. This probably means kitty has had shots at least once. Such a beautiful kitty!


----------



## howsefrau32

looks like maybe a snake bite, or some sort of bite.


----------



## ashleighx0

Yes the ear is tipped. Yes defintly neutered. Was able to get a cage, and it is sitting at my work waiting. I may take a trip up there early to see if I can get him/her.. I have work later on, But defiantly going to try and catch him/her to take to a vet!


----------



## howsefrau32

I have heard that withholding a meal, to sort of get them good and hungry, and put something really appetizing in there, something really hard to resist. Maybe give a few bites of it outside of the cage, and then put some in? Fancy feast appetizers, the grody fish ones are a HUGE hit with my feral, and with my inside cats....yes, I occasionally give my cats something gross, rarely, but boy do they love it! Also, temptations dry treats seem to be like crack to cats. Just some ideas!


----------



## ashleighx0

So, heres an UPDATE. I was able to get him today (he's offically a HIM) took him to the vet, and the vet said it looked like he was bit by another cat.  Anyway, they weighed him looked at him etc. said he had some ear mites, fleas, etc. I said I just wanted to focus on the foot for now. They said they would give him some meds to make him a little loopy and try and get some of the infection out. 

Now before all of this i wrote on the paper work that the cat may need a muzzle and that he was a stray.... so..

Anyway, they took him in the back to give him some meds and within like 10 min the Dr came back in to tell me that the cat bit one of his techs and "got her good" he said. Drew some blood on her.... so now by law they have to keep the cat for 10 days quarantined and what not.... what does everyone think of this....?

I was a littled worried... i dont know why... just how I am.... but they said theyll see how the 10 days goes... and that the tech needs to go to a doctor now. but they also said they would be giving the cat the meds and stuff so i wouldnt need to worry about it so its for the better anyway? i dont know.. very confusing situation... just hope **** be okay!


----------



## 0tk421

Hopefully everything works out for him! Let us know what happens. <3


----------



## howsefrau32

Wow, I don't really have any experience with the protocol for handling feral cats, but this is something I have asked my vet, since I care for a feral and have pondered bringing her in. Some vets handle ferals, some don't. If they are a vet that does, I would think they need to be prepared for how to handle one. I would think the cat first off, needs to be sedated. My vets office has a "gas chamber" (I hate that term) that they put the cat into, even still in it's crate, and the cat breathes in the gas until it is sedated. I'm guessing maybe all vets don't have this same thing available? I would see that a feral cat, they would need to make sure that it does not have rabies, so I understand the quarantine, I just don't understand why they didn't take more precautions when dealing with a known feral. I don't know how well you like this vets office, but my first impression, just based on what has happened, I'm not so sure I like them. Sorry. But he is there, and that is good. Can I just stop for a moment and say how wonderful you are for taking care of this boy, I really mean it, I am touched.

He is there now, he will get healed up, he will probably calm down a bit by the time you get to see him. Will they let you even go see him while he is in quarantine? I had a cat that bit my daughter once, who was 6 at the time. I stupidly took my daughter to an after hours pediatric place, not knowing they would call animal control, who came out the next day and said I had to quarantine my cat for 10 days....luckily they let me keep her at home, since she was an indoor cat. But I wonder if they would let you stop by and visit the kitty a time or two during his stay? Even if you aren't allowed to touch him? I think it would help the kitty, to see a familiar face, because he is going to be so confused as to why he is in there. 

I hope someone who has vet tech experience will pipe up here and explain what is normal here when a cat or dog bites a tech. To me, it seems like this office did not handle this properly. You told them in advance that the cat needed to be muzzled...you warned them. My vets office, they deal with ferals all the time, and they know how to handle them. I'm thinking that they didn't take proper precautions. 

DOn't get discouraged. You did a good thing here and this kitty will never forget what you did for him. He will be out and he will be better off now. Who knows, maybe he can be made a pet? Not sure if you have other cats, but maybe he can become an indoor cat? Or not, but even if he is outside, he will be all healed up, probably get some shots and be much better off outside now than he was before. 

Keep us posted on his progress. If I were you, I'd ask some friends for some vet referrals, and maybe call another vet office and ask them (if they will tell you), how would you handle this situation? Explain you warned them the cat was wild and needed muzzling and ask them, what do you do if a tech gets bit? Who is responsible? I'm curious to know and if I have time, I may call my own vet, who I have a wonderful 12 year relationship with, and ask them what do they do when this happens to them.


----------



## 0tk421

Ditto all that. I was thinking of mentioning it but wasn't sure how to word it...I understand getting clawed but how do you let a feral cat bite you when you work with animals all day?


----------



## ashleighx0

Sorry that i just got back to this and saw this. But yes, I literally COMPLETELY agree. I was very disappointed when i was told that, I do not have any pets at the moment because I am in a house where I am not allowed, but I am the biggest animal lover EVER. Anything, I love them. There is something about this cat that I love, I wish i could take him home,...I was so disappointed that they did not muzzle him like i told them to... it really got to me... because at first....i thought to myself.. oh my god... theyre going to put my kitty down.... they dont care about a stray.... 

i dont know alot has gone through my mind... i feel like he bit the tech because obvioulsy it hurt... because he was NOT drugged up enough... i would bite someone to if they were squeezing on my swollen paw..  it makes me so sad... and no I cannot visit... I can cal and check up on him to see how he is doing... makes me even more sad...tried calling today but they were closed for memorial day.... i will be calling tomorrow... i just want him back already though... want to bring him to his brother so they can play again...  i dont like the vet either... i didnt have any other choice.... since he was a stray.... when i caught him is when i had to just find a vet that could see him right then..


----------



## howsefrau32

I can imagine you are worried about him. I would most def not take him back there. Hopefully his days of quarantine will be up soon and he can be back with his brother. No, I don't think they handled things right with him, they should know better. I don't think they can just put him down though, you brought him in, so I don't think they can make that call, unless he had rabies, which I highly doubt he does, he was just, hello, scared. Like they were shocked about that, really? You did a good thing, and one day when you are on your own, you will be a wonderful pet mother to some lucky cat or cats  In the meantime, hopefully your parents will see how much this kitty means to you and let you get him the help he needs to get him back to his environment. I care for a feral cat too, and I can tell you I worry so much about her, and am always prepared that she may show up injured, sick, or that I may see her dead on the road. It kills me when I think of this, but I know I am doing all that I can for this girl. I already have 3 inside cats and this feral could never be an indoor cat, so I do what I can. She is TNR, has shots, I feed her and give her a porch to sleep on and all the love that I can, and sometimes I get so sad that I can't do more for her because I love her with all my heart, but I just tell myself.....she is so much better off having just one person to love her and feed her. Before I fed mine, she ate from garbage cans and was a skinny, grey, drab looking cat. A year later, she had all of these colors pop on her coat, she is a healthy weight, her coat looks healthy, her eyes bright, and when she hears my car, her little legs trot so fast across the street to get to me, as she is mewing the whole way to me. I'm lucky enough that I live on a fairly quiet street with not much traffic and the neighbors are ok with her sleeping in their yards and flower beds and they don't try to run her off, and she has lived here for over 3 years before I even got her to trust me. So be happy for what you can do with this kitty. I cant wait to hear that he is back with you. Try not to fret and worry about him too much. Hopefully your mom or dad can go with you when you get him and let the vet office know that you are sorry that the tech got bit, but feel that they didn't handle this cat properly knowing it's background of being a stray or feral, and that the cat ended up suffering because of it. I'm sure he will be fine. If anything, him being in the office he will be used to seeing other kitties and people and maybe that will calm him down a little bit. He is very beautiful


----------



## Saly

I agree that this vets office did not handle this well at all. I also care for a feral, and when I brought her in the house (trapped her), I called the vet before told them about her and brought her in the trap to the vets. They were ready and waiting, and new exactly how to handle her. They have since treated her also, and they are wonderful with handling her - I can't, but they certainly know how! When she was at the vets for a few days to have teeth out, they also let me visit her. They know she is feral and actually come to my house to treat her!
Sally


----------



## wallycat

I am so sad for the stray kitty but how lucky that you took the time to try to deal with the infected foot. When I first looked at the photo you posted, I thought...another cat bite. I've seen so many with DHs first cat in Wisconsin.

On a positive note, the cat is at a vet where he is being cared for and the foot can be monitored. 10 days is adequate time to ensure it is healing. Did you see if the tech was bit? Maybe they are doing a kind thing for the cat by keeping it (with the best excuse they can come up with).
I agree that a tech should know better than to get themselves bit by a feral cat, especially since you already TOLD them...so maybe there is more going on.
Feral cats amaze me and I swear they really do have 9 lives. I am sure this one will do well once he is let back out to his area.
He is a gorgeous cat!


----------



## cat owner again

When I brought my two cats in I didn't know how they would react. The younger had lived outside his whole life. The vet insisted on giving him gas so they could do what they needed. He doesn't need it now but hopefully the vet isn't going to gouge you for all this as I think they didn't know how to handle it.


----------



## Marcia

Oh the poor kitty and the poor vet tech! I agree, you took the cat in explaining it was a stray/feral and just wanted basic care for the wound and WOW! did it spin out of control fast! I'd call every couple days and explain that this extended stay at the hotel was NOT your idea and your intentions were minimal! They'll need to suck up the expenses except for the foot care I guess. You could treat the mites and fleas yourself.


----------



## ashleighx0

wallycat said:


> On a positive note, the cat is at a vet where he is being cared for and the foot can be monitored. 10 days is adequate time to ensure it is healing. Did you see if the tech was bit? Maybe they are doing a kind thing for the cat by keeping it (with the best excuse they can come up with).
> I agree that a tech should know better than to get themselves bit by a feral cat, especially since you already TOLD them...so maybe there is more going on.
> Feral cats amaze me and I swear they really do have 9 lives. I am sure this one will do well once he is let back out to his area.
> He is a gorgeous cat!



This is a very excellent point. I am NOT an optimistic person, but i love the fact that you said this... this makes me wonder... and actually smile a bit... bc, as someone else stated below... about them paying expenses and what not... they clearly told me while i was there that I am not responsible for the 10 days... i paid for his care and antibiotics etc. already. I should owe nothing when i pick him up. sooo thats good!


----------



## ashleighx0

Marcia said:


> Oh the poor kitty and the poor vet tech! I agree, you took the cat in explaining it was a stray/feral and just wanted basic care for the wound and WOW! did it spin out of control fast! I'd call every couple days and explain that this extended stay at the hotel was NOT your idea and your intentions were minimal! They'll need to suck up the expenses except for the foot care I guess. You could treat the mites and fleas yourself.


Yes, they are going to suck up the expenses because it is something they said they needed to do by law and it wasnt my fault. So, I paid for the antibiotics and treatment already when i left last week.. and kinda lucked out that they get a monitor it to see how he is healing.... They also stated on the day they took him they they would be taking care of the ear mites and fleas because he is staying in the facility and that is protocol.


----------



## ashleighx0

On a better note. I called this morning, after this long weekend. And they said he is doing wonderful and eating great and very friendly. I called at like 6:30pm tonight to ask about how his foot is and they said the swelling has gone down a bit, and tomorrow is his last day of antibiotics and he takes the medicine like a champ.  i'm so excited that he is doing so well. i cant wait to get him back.... wish I could keep him, but **** be excited to see his brother again!


----------



## cat owner again

That is really so nice to hear. I wonder if my vet would be so accommodating. This kitty is getting royal treatment! Just think it might have be harder for you to get him to take his medicine.


----------



## ashleighx0

I most definitely agree! They told me (before the cat bit the vet) that i would need to care and give the medicine like 7 days in a row. and that would have been traveling for 7 days back and forth to my work even though I was off... I would have done it... but it worked out that he is getting seen by a Dr. every day now! and for the next week!


----------



## howsefrau32

I'm so glad to hear he is getting flea treated while there, and taken care of. This is great. He will be so happy to see his brother I'm sure. Too bad you can't keep him. I think at this point though, it would be traumatic to rehome him away from his brother. Unless the two were able to go together. Probably him living outside with his brother, and now with some veterinary care, he will be much better off and have a good life. I can't wait to hear how he is when yu pick him up.


----------



## ashleighx0

Thanks! I am super excited to pick him up as well. Hope he isnt too traumatized from being in there and its okay to let him back outside where he lived. I was thinking about finding his brother and having him there when I release this one, so they see eachother! I just dont want my Scrappy to run away in terror like im gonna trap him even longer then i pretty much already have.... what do you think?


----------



## Marcia

ashleighx0 said:


> I most definitely agree! They told me (before the cat bit the vet) that i would need to care and give the medicine like 7 days in a row. and that would have been traveling for 7 days back and forth to my work even though I was off... I would have done it... but it worked out that he is getting seen by a Dr. every day now! and for the next week!


Cat owner again says _*"That is really so nice to hear. I wonder if my vet would be so accommodating. This kitty is getting royal treatment! Just think it might have be harder for you to get him to take his medicine.* " _
Let's see how accommodating she is when they hand you the bill!! atback


----------



## ashleighx0

Marcia said:


> Cat owner again says _*"That is really so nice to hear. I wonder if my vet would be so accommodating. This kitty is getting royal treatment! Just think it might have be harder for you to get him to take his medicine.* " _
> Let's see how accommodating she is when they hand you the bill!! atback


They clearly told me that i wouldnt be responsible for anything other then what i paid for on the day i left..... 

you really think theyll be more? i'll call


----------



## ashleighx0

Just called.. made sure I wasnt going to have a surprise bill when I arrive to pick him up and they told me I would not have a bill and I walk in and pick him up!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

In the future ask around to find the TNR group which TNRed this cat. They will know the cat savvy vets to use in handling feral and semi feral cats. Its an art!!! 

If a wound or medical issue isnt too bad you can add fish mox to wet food for ferals which need an antibiotic but will not let you handle them. You are such a wonderful person to care for the kitties outside the restaurant.

It would be great if you hooked up with the local TNR group for future cats or to volunteer with them! Keep us posted on your scrappy!


----------



## howsefrau32

I never thought of that, but yes, a TNR rescue group would know the best vet savvy place for ferals. You are a wonderful person to take care of this kitty, and I can't wait to hear how he is when he gets back.


----------



## ashleighx0

Yes very great idea. I would love to volunteer somewhere or help out with TNR programs. I will keep you guys up to date on Scrappy boy!


----------



## ashleighx0

Guess they got sick of me calling and checking up on him.... he gets to come home tomorrow now!!


----------



## Meg8125

Aw! That's fantastic  I've been following this story and can't wait for the outcome 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleighx0

Well he is home!!  very happy he is back, however I am a little sad he is still not walking or wanting to walk on his foot... but he was very happy to be back and recognized his brother and his home right away. 

The doctor said he did develop like another abcess on the underside of the paw...so itll take sometime to heal....but he doesnt seem to be in terrible pain is a a strong boy. I took a video... I will post it in a bit when I get it uploaded. Youll see his brother...who appararently just found a dirty puddle of water and rolled in it... gross... i wiped him off after the video... haha

anyway... i hope one day he does walk on it again.. im curious if its broken..?? but i would think the docotor would have told me that.... i dunno....what do you think??


----------



## ashleighx0

short video cuz he was running away but here it is...


----------



## ashleighx0

So I got a picture tonight of his foot and compared it to the first pcture... i think it looks good... getting better... but he still wont walk on it... i have a feeling it may be broken... i dunno...


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Try putting fish mox in his wet foot to keep the healing going. I give mine Evo wet when I see them injured and cant get near them. Hoping the high protein will aid in the healing. Prayers for Scrappy.


----------



## ashleighx0

do i just pick that up at a drug store?


----------



## Mitts & Tess

A feed store or fish store is usually where I get it. Maybe even Petsmart in their fish section.


----------



## howsefrau32

I missed this, for some reason the feral forum never shows up on new posts for me. I was wondering if he was home yet. He looks happy to be home. I was wondering if he let you handle him at all, after being confined for a while at the vet, I figured he probably calmed down a bit maybe. Yes, his paw still looks like it has a while to heal, poor baby. I'm sure he is so relieved to be back with his brother.


----------



## ashleighx0

howsefrau32 said:


> I missed this, for some reason the feral forum never shows up on new posts for me. I was wondering if he was home yet. He looks happy to be home. I was wondering if he let you handle him at all, after being confined for a while at the vet, I figured he probably calmed down a bit maybe. Yes, his paw still looks like it has a while to heal, poor baby. I'm sure he is so relieved to be back with his brother.


Aww, yes he is back at his home where he came from, and it's like he never left. He is back to his old ways, still hiding in his same spots and hanging with his same cat buddies. LOL He does come when I call for him to feed him. :smile: I feel like he is on the skinny side so I am trying to feed him and make sure he eats it all. I feel like there is progress going on though... before he hurt his foot he was walk around on our outside deck at the restaurant just looking for food from customers, it never bothered anyone.....but then when he hurt his foot he stopped coming around... and everyone asked about him and if i've seen him. Well this past Sunday, he decided he was brave enough to make his first appearance and walk along the deck again! So i feel like that is a step forward! He hasnt done that in 3 weeks or so now.... Ive also attached a picture where he is trying to put pressure on his foot... so well give it another week and see if hes walking on it... i am starting to get more confident that he will walk on it again...


----------



## howsefrau32

It does look like it's healing, and yeah, he walked on the deck again, that is good! I'm glad he is going back to his usual ways too. I always wonder, if I have to trap Arwen, my feral that I have cared for for over a year now, if she would trust me enough to come back, but this is all she has ever known, so I suspect she would come back too. She is so bonded and attached to me. It makes me kind of sad, I feel like I'm all she has. She lives in the two or three yards near me, and that's it. I have neighbors that have a stupid german shepherd that has gotten loose a few times, and I worry about Arwen and this stupid dog. She has lived in my neighborhood for years, at least 3 we recall seeing her, maybe even more. She ate from garbage cans for most of those years, until she decided to trust taking food from me. Now she loves me. I admire people who care enough to help out a poor helpless kitty like you are doing. It is a wonderful thing you are doing for this boy.


----------



## ashleighx0

howsefrau32 said:


> It does look like it's healing, and yeah, he walked on the deck again, that is good! I'm glad he is going back to his usual ways too. I always wonder, if I have to trap Arwen, my feral that I have cared for for over a year now, if she would trust me enough to come back, but this is all she has ever known, so I suspect she would come back too. She is so bonded and attached to me. It makes me kind of sad, I feel like I'm all she has. She lives in the two or three yards near me, and that's it. I have neighbors that have a stupid german shepherd that has gotten loose a few times, and I worry about Arwen and this stupid dog. She has lived in my neighborhood for years, at least 3 we recall seeing her, maybe even more. She ate from garbage cans for most of those years, until she decided to trust taking food from me. Now she loves me. I admire people who care enough to help out a poor helpless kitty like you are doing. It is a wonderful thing you are doing for this boy.


well im glad you think there is some progress too... im hoping to see him put more and more pressue on it as time goes by.... i was worried in was broken.. but i guess evrything needs time to heal... 

anyway.. that is so sweet about Arwen. glad shes gotten to know you and very happy to hear you take care of her....im sure she would trust you if you had to catch her.... i feel scrappy knows... knows im trying to help him... which is a good feeling.... i try my best... im not able to have pets of my own yet.... but when i do they will be spoiled.. but i wont forget about my little strays.


----------



## Justteri1000

*Kitty cat angels*

I once had a conversation with a woman I worked with and it went something like this:

Me: If money was no object, and the physical world had no boundaries, what would you want to be?

Her: A millionaire.

Me: Well yeah, but what if you were already a millionaire and all the laws of the physical world did not apply.....what would you want to be?

Her: I'm already a millionaire?

Me: Yes! You are already a millionaire.

Her: I'd want to be a billionaire.

Me: Yeah, but pretend that money was irrelevant, and that there was nothing to buy, you had everything you ever needed or ever wanted. What would you want to be?

Her: ----silence----

Me: Think outside the box now...you can be anything.....anything.

Her: I only want to be a millionaire.

Me: Okay, I'll tell ya what....I'll go first...okay?

Her: Okay, you go first.

Me: I would want to be a Kitty Cat Angel.

Her: What's a kitty cat angel.

Me: That is an angel whose sole purpose is to guide kitty cats safely across the highway.

Her: Oh.

Me: Okay, now your turn. What would you want to be?

Her: A millionaire.

Ashleigh and howsefrau......you two are now honorary members of my exclusive kitty cat angel contingent. Welcome.


----------



## howsefrau32

Awwww, thank you justterri, I am truly honored.


----------



## ashleighx0

Haha. oh my! Thanks!


----------



## ashleighx0

sooo been checkin scraps out... and he seems to be licking alot... which is causing loss of his hair on his leg... :-/ can this be good for him ? since the hair will be out of the way for it to heal and keep infection out? orr you think its bad?


----------



## howsefrau32

Probably not good, but not sure what you can do. I don't see him letting you spray bitter apple on it, which is what I would do to one of my indoor cats. I'm not sure what you can do, sorry I'm no help. Anywone else have any ideas?


----------



## cat owner again

Is he still on antibiotics? That will prevent re-infection.


----------



## Justteri1000

*Don't know the name of it*

When Max had his PU surgery it went very badley and his bottom area was like raw meat for months on end. I had to put him in the tub two or three times a day for 8 months and spray down the wound and clean it of stuck litter and fecal material. The wound was healing very slowly and I didn't want to have him to have to wear the Elizabethian collar for that whole time. So they gave me a tube of some ointment that tasted so bad that he would foam at the mouth profusely if he tried to lick so it was a great deterrent. You might check with a vet and see if they know what that is.


----------



## ashleighx0

no he isnt on any biotics any more... maybe ill just call the vet and see what he thinks... bc he really is loosing some hair.. its worrying me...


----------



## ashleighx0

well i called... and they said to just keep an eye on it.. and see if its like getting more swollen or oozing or anything.... its currently not... but illkeep an eye on him...


----------



## howsefrau32

sorry you are going through this. There is only so much you can do when you are dealing with a stray/feral being outside. He is tough to have been through all of this. Chances are he will be ok. You ever think about taking him in and making him a house cat? Just wondering. It's something I struggle with about my feral Arwen. But I've already got 3 inside, and I dont see her being inside, but I ponder it. If I didnt have so many already, I might give it a try.


----------



## ashleighx0

awww yeah.. i wish i could take him in, i would in a heart beat, i live in a house where the other 2 people are highly allergic. i'm even allergic myself, but only if i pet a cat and like rub my eyes or somethings. its a real bummer. i was able to get a picture of his leg yesterday after he got up from a nap. its kinda graphic... but i dont know what to do.. im getting sad...


----------



## ashleighx0

on a positive note... the top of the paw looks like its growing hair back and healing great... so im excited about that..


----------



## howsefrau32

That is great news, that some of the hair is growing back. I know it's not possible for you to take him, since you live with others, but I can tell you this, even the most highly allergic people eventually develop a resistance to a cat. My mother in law allowed my daughter, who is in college, to bring her cat. She is allergic, and at first she felt awful, red, burning eyes, and I told her, "give it time, you'll get used to him, I promise". And it's been since January now, and she really has, she seems to have no issues with him at all. He even sleeps in her bed. 

I'm not trying to make you feel bad, the opposite, I am overhwelmed at what you did for this poor cat. I just wanted to put it in your mind that it is possible, most of the time, to develop a resistance to a cat allergy. One of my best friends has two cats, her and her two kids used to be so allergic that had to get shots....and they did it because she could not bear to get rid of her cats, and now, they don't even take the shots and are not bothered at all by the cats. So, someday, when you have your own place, or a place with someone who adores cats, you should get one  You are too amazing of an animal lover to not have a cat, and develop that bond with one that is like nothing else in the world


----------

